# Old DirecTV Receivers



## johnnycake23 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,

I have an issue with some old Directv receiverstwo Tivos, one non-Tivo, one of which is HD (not sure which one). Last month in my new place I had Directv installed, after three years living in a place where it was not available. So Im wondering what I can do with those old receivers. The Directv tech told me the old receivers are worthless, that they cannot be used, sold, scrapped, anything, and the saved shows cannot be copied to other media. 

Is this true? What are my options? If you need more information about the receivers, I can provide that as well. And if there is a better forum to post this, please inform me of that as well. And for the record, I legitimately own these; they are not stolen. Thanks for your input.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

They'll usually fetch $5-$20 a piece on ebay, depending on what model they are.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

It depends on what they are. If nothing else, they have some value for their parts. I was just outbid on ebay for a TiVo S2 Hughes HDVR2 over the weekend, so there is still some demand for older stuff...


----------



## johnnycake23 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello again, I have further information, if this will help the direction in which I should go. There are 3 boxes:

1) Tivo Series 2 DVR , Model Number TCD540040
2) DirecTV HD DVR, Model Number HR10-250
3)DirecTV DVR R10, Model Number R10

All three have the original boxes, cables, manuals, and remotes. What are my options? Thanks for your help.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The standalone TiVo (1) may have some minor value as-is. The other two are good for parts. Power supply and remote could be sold separately. Otherwise they are not worth much at all.


----------



## johnnycake23 (Sep 14, 2005)

Would eBay be my best bet to dump the parts? And if so, what parts are sell-able besides the power supply and remote? Thanks.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

eBay is certainly the easiest option and the one I would choose. I don't think any of the other parts are salable.


----------

